# Jellystone in Waller?



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thinking about taking the kids to Jellystone in Waller at the beginning of the summer. Has anyone been there? Not too concerned about the cabins as we will be taking the travel trailer. More worried about the pools/facilities themselves.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

I have never been there, but i know someone who had and they said it was fun. They stayed in a cabin so i have no input on the camper side! I am sure someone can chime in soon!


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

We went with the scouts last year in October. It is fun. We caught perch in the pond, and the kids had an absolute blast at the water park. It was VERY crowded...about as crowded as it would be camping in a Walmart parking lot. But it was fun and is worth the cost as an every coupla years kinda thing.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*jellystone*

great times for the family!!! going for spring break, been there twice already.


----------



## HEEEREFISHYFISHY (Apr 2, 2008)

I would recommend it. The whole family had a great time. When we pulled in it was very crowded and I was worried but it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I used to recommend this place. It used to be our favorite. Now...it is entirely overcrowded. Too many people and not enough amenities. The last time we went was so bad, we rarely left our site....in the parking lot. That is NOT my idea of camping. The pool was so crowded it was was dangerous. Maybe if it is late in the year, it might be better.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We went in October during Halloween. Stayed in a cabin and got a golf cart. Had a blast. Not crowded at all. It was probably 3-4 years ago though.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Take the kids often. We live close to it. Never too crowded.


----------



## parrka (Nov 18, 2012)

went there last summer, very crowded, my daughter and her friends enjoyed it. Especially the big slide also has a pool for the little ones. There is usally some kind of activity at night for the kids, very family friendly.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

You should really consider Splashway. 
http://www.splashwaywaterpark.com/?no_redirect=true

Since we've gone here yogi is off our list, the life guards here are more alert and get swapped out every couple minutes. More water rides for the kids, camp ground isn't as crowded. I'm very surprised someone hasn't been hurt at yogi cause people fly through that park in those golf carts.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

We took the grand kids last June. We stayed four days. Rain rain and rained. Waller hasn't seen that much ran forever. I guess we brought them good luck. There we plenty of indoor activities for the kids. Open theater every night. It was pretty crowded. Ask for a camp site away from the activities. We were stacked in there like sardines. The kids had a great time with what time they could get in the water. The parks caters to the younger kiddos for sure. I think the teens might get bored. All in all the kids loved it.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

We are going to yogi on Sunday, staying for 3 nights. That's just about all I can stand. Kids love it, lots and lots for them to do. The RV lots are close together and some are down wind from the septic system. Overall it is an easy haul from Houston and a nice "stay-cation"


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys!!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Did you go? how was it? other than the nightly fee and the golf cart rental what other cost were there?


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

mustangeric said:


> Did you go? how was it? other than the nightly fee and the golf cart rental what other cost were there?


That is the main cost, ceramics/arts & crafts have some minor cost, but that was taken out of our kids spending money.

They are in a large construction phase, they will double the amount of cabins by Memorial Day. They have also doubled the golf cart fleet. Don't bring bikes for your kids to ride, it's too unsafe with all the carts flying around.

Since the last time we went, all the roads are paved, a huge new enclosed playground was built, and the crafts room was reconfigure.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

mustangeric said:


> Did you go? how was it? other than the nightly fee and the golf cart rental what other cost were there?


No...we didn't go to Jellystone. Probably going to go to Splashway early in the summer instead like Lyssy suggested.


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Pilot281 said:


> No...we didn't go to Jellystone. Probably going to go to Splashway early in the summer instead like Lyssy suggested.


My family is going to try it also. :cheers:


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Pilot281 said:


> No...we didn't go to Jellystone. Probably going to go to Splashway early in the summer instead like Lyssy suggested.


to bad they don't have cabins yet. I Don't own an rv


----------



## rojo (Jul 1, 2004)

Stay away from Splashway. It is horrible. Everybody go the Jellystone with all the suburbanites


----------

